# LaMancha Dairy Goats for Sale; South Central MO



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

COSO Farms is needing to downsize the herd before breeding season this fall. Therefore we are offering for sale. 

COSO Farms Ditzs Dolly - $300.00
ADGA: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDeta...ber=E001605248

Three Year Old LaMancha Experimental Doe.










*COSO FARMS JHD DAISY - L001678549 (PB Doe) $275.00*
*ADGA: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDeta...ber=L001678549*

*







Year and a half year old First Freshener. *



*CAPRIKEO JHD NATALIE - L001678567 (PB Doe) $300.00*
*ADGA: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDeta...ber=L001678567*

*







Year and a half old First Freshener. 
*


*CAE Free*
*Abscess Free.*


*Call us at 417-778-6592 for more info. 
* 
__________________
COSO Farms Web Page: http://www.cosofarmslamanchas.com/

COSO Farms Face Book Page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/COSO-F...45087715522558


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Daisy is Sold !! Dolly is sold !!


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

All are SOLD !!


----------

